# fixed project now binned.....Frame/forks FTGH Sussex..



## stoatsngroats (1 Jun 2009)

Well, after taking off the gear levers, fr/rr mechs, cables etc, I've decided, with a heavy heart, that I'm unable to complete, in the time available, my fixie project.

The rear wheel, is available, but well damaged, the front is knackered too, but the frame seems useable as a 'first attempt' fixed project.

It's a stolen/recovered bike, cleared by the local constabulary, and is now available to anyone who cares to pick it up from me in Littlehampton.

I'm expecting no cash, but if you want to donate a small sum, (or a bike) towards a roadbike for my 12 yr-old daughter, feel free !

I did think about selling it on ebay, but I really can't be ar$$ed!

PM me for details


----------



## BIGSESAL (1 Jun 2009)

I may be interested in this I have been looking for a fixed project myself. Do you know what the delivery to Glasgow would cost?


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jun 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> I may be interested in this I have been looking for a fixed project myself. Do you know what the delivery to Glasgow would cost?



Not off-hand, but i was persuaded to ebay this, so if it doesn't go, I'll check out the weight, and some prices, and let you know. There are 2 other people who have expressed an interest before you, but it's all about ebay until Monday!


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Jun 2009)

No thats cool mate.


----------



## gavb (9 Jun 2009)

I'll take this off your hands if it's still available?


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jun 2009)

Sorry BIGSEAL, ad gavb, it went Wednesday.....


----------

